

Certified BitTorrent Box Brings uTorrent to Your TV - cyphersanctus
http://torrentfreak.com/certified-bittorrent-box-brings-utorrent-to-your-tv-130109/

======
cheeze
How is this any different than any of the other android set top boxes? Am I
missing something here?

~~~
Ecio78
Probably the fact that is certified

------
nasalgoat
I'd like something in this form factor that I could run XBMC on. Any
recommendations?

~~~
sarvinc
I'm using a Mac mini and Plex (a fork of XBMC). I'm very happy with the setup.

